# I'm freakin out man...



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I was on my way home from plowing yesterday and started noticing a strange vibration in my 02 v10 Excursion. I turned the radio off and noticed my exhaust was sounding weird too. As I attempted to accelerate away from the next stop sign I came to I noticed a lack in power under acceleration. To sum it all up it felt and sounded like my excursion was missing as there was a strange suddel popping sound coming from my exhaust at idle and under acceleration. 
Here's why I'm freaking out, man. After shuting the truck down and then restarting it, its running perfectly normal! No power loss, vibration or unusual exhaust notes. 
Does anyone have any experience w/ this sort of situation? I hate to think its an electrical problem, cause when it happened I was thinking maybe a spark plug blew out (had that happen to an old Grand Cherokee that I had as a kid, symptoms were identical).


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like you need a new spark plug pack.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

what year is your ex? grandview could be right. when the cops go bad they sometimes just go suddenly or sometimes erradicly fail..chances are it wont throw a code... next time it does it, start disconnecting the plugs on top of the cops...if it gets worse, that isnt the cylinder with the problem, if it stays the same youve found the cylinder


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay. the Exc is an '02


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

you are freakin out...man


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree. Coils go all the time.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

albhb3;1010697 said:


> you are freakin out...man


hahahahaha speeding and....speeding and


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

plowguy43;1010703 said:


> hahahahaha speeding and....speeding and


I can't believe I didn't catch that~!!!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

plowguy43;1010703 said:


> hahahahaha speeding and....speeding and


littering and littering and smokin the reefer.... aw officer that isnt.... and to teach you boys a lesson me and office rabbit were gonna stand here until you smoke the whole bag.... please no!:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew it was something else, I just couldn't remember the exact line! The Schnozberries taste like Schnozberries!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

plowguy43;1010719 said:


> I knew it was something else, I just couldn't remember the exact line! The Schnozberries taste like Schnozberries!


I'm glad somebody finally caught on to the subtle title!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

but in all actuality, I will check the coils. Thanks guys, wasn't quite sure where to start when the problem "fixed itself"


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

Candybars!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys, anybody got a liter of cola?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't want a large farva


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Chicken ***(er


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The de-licing tastes delicious.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

License and registration meow!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Right meow. did he just say meow? Great movie!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The next person to say Shinnanigans is going to get Pistol Whipped!



Hey Farva, whats that restaurant your always talking about, you know, the one with all the stuff on the walls?



Shinnanigans! Its Shinnanigans right?

Ohhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## jr4x495 (Jan 12, 2004)

My 01 F350 did that once while towing my 14,000 pound dozer checked codes found sensor in head had seen head overheat and sent engine in to fail safe mode just changed sensor and no more problems.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Who wants a moustache ride?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

The snosberries taste like snosberries!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh you burger punk, you SOB


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

jr4x495;1014185 said:


> My 01 F350 did that once while towing my 14,000 pound dozer checked codes found sensor in head had seen head overheat and sent engine in to fail safe mode just changed sensor and no more problems.


I'm thinking overheated sensor maybe.. I was pushing alot of really wet/heavy snow that day, had been for about six hours straight.


----------

